# Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!



## Anglerboard-Team (24. Oktober 2007)

Werbung

Die Angler-Umfrage! 

Mitmachen lohnt sich - Unter allen Einsendern werden 5 hochwertige Angelgeräte im Gesamtwert von 1000 € sowie 100 weitere Angelzubehör-Teile verlost.

Zur Umfrage Die Umfrage ist beendet!


----------



## wallek (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

so mal eben mitgemacht!!!!


----------



## bertman (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Dito |supergri

viel Glück allen!

Robert :vik:


----------



## Dissection2k (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Jepp, hab vorhin auch schon mitgemacht #h

Ich drück' Euch allen fest die Daumen! #6


----------



## fantazia (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

mitgemacht.


----------



## FPB (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

so, durch, jetzt kann es dezember werden.
vieleicht klappt es ja !!

gruß
frank


----------



## loele (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Bin auch dabei!
:m

Allen viel Glück!#h


----------



## TorstenM (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hoffe Ihr wart auch ehrlich ???


----------



## Maro67 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hab´s getan! #h

Gruß Maro67


----------



## petipet (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Ich auch.#h

Gruß Peter


----------



## schrauber78 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

und wehe ick gewinne nüscht...


----------



## siwok44 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Mach mal mit,bin geschpant....


----------



## obiwan (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

So feddich viel glück an alle 


Gruss Marc


----------



## höcht (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

hab auch mitgemacht


----------



## zanderhunter1169 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Der Gewinn ist mein:vik:


----------



## fantazia (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> Werbung
> 
> Die Angler-Umfrage!
> 
> ...


von wem werden die preise denn zur verfügung gestellt?bin bei sonen "gewinnspielen" irgendwie immer bisschen skeptisch und frage mich ob überhaupt jemand preise bekommt oder ob einfach nur mal so zum vorteil von händlern  die interessen der user ausgehorcht werden.überprüfen lässt es sich ja schlecht ob jemand was gewonnen hat.sind diese spiele seriös oder könnte das vorkommen?hab ich nämlich in anderen foren und gewinnspielen schon erlebt.erst vor kurzem habe ich im netz nee cd gewonnen aber is nie was angekommen.mails werden einfach ignoriert.und das war kein fake gewinnspiel wie man sie oft mit der post bekommt.


bitte nich falsch verstehen.
aber da ich vor kurzem sowas erlebt habe,hab ich mir halt die frage gestellt was für leute hier son gewinnspiel starten könnten.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Was für eine sinnlose, lieblos gemachte Umfrage - so werden dann auch die Ergebnisse ausfallen. 

(Sollte ich jetzt nicht gewinnen, weiß ich ja, woran's gelegen hat...)


----------



## fantazia (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Was für eine sinnlose, lieblos gemachte Umfrage - so werden dann auch die Ergebnisse ausfallen.


ja die umfrage is echt bisschen merkwürdig und langweilig gestaltet.geb auch zu das ich am ende der umfrage einfach nur nach angeklickt und weiter gegklickt habe|rolleyes.


----------



## fantazia (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> (Sollte ich jetzt nicht gewinnen, weiß ich ja, woran's gelegen hat...)


hehe:q:q:q


----------



## Pilkerknecht (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hab allet schick ausjefüllt und meene Kontonummer 
angegeben 

Man bin ick jetz uffjeregt.


----------



## Maurice (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

hi
bin dabei


----------



## Ziegenbein (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Teilgenommen


----------



## HotHotHechti (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Nein der Gehört MIR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mefotom (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

So erledigt.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Lonny (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hallo,


Ich habe auch mitgemacht 




Grüße: Daniel


----------



## prinz1 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

so ! dabei gewesen !!!

und nu is der jewinn meine !!!!!!!!     bähhhh

tight lines euch allen

der prinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

so hab mitgemacht,und warte auf post im dezember....


----------



## Stonie (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hab auch mit gemacht, aber bei Frage11 habe ich dann doch überlegt, ob ich nicht abbreche |rolleyes

Nicht gerade mit Mühe erstellt die Umfrage...:m


----------



## donlotis (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Da ich schon die 1000 Meter Powerline gewonnen habe und auch bei der Whiplash-Verlosung Erfolg hatte, räume ich hier wohl auch wieder ab! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## seahavk (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

hey zusammen,

ich habe fertig

Seahavk#h


----------



## Fishzilla (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Bin ja mal gespannt.
Vielleicht sollte sich der Gewinner hier dann mal outen.


----------



## FrankL80 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Bin dabei. möcht auch mal was gewinnen


----------



## fantazia (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt.
> Vielleicht sollte sich der Gewinner hier dann mal outen.


wär nich verkehrt.so würde man sehen ob überhaupt jemand gewinnt.


----------



## Kaljan (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt.
> Vielleicht sollte sich der Gewinner hier dann mal outen.



ok ok , is gut , ich oute mich schon mal freiwillig


----------



## karpfenmick (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Ich finde für die Arbeit haben wir alle einen Preis verdient |supergri :vik:

Gruß Micha


----------



## xonnel (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Normalerweise steht bei so einer Umfrage vorher, wer der Verantwortliche bzw. Veranstalter ist, was mit den Daten passiert usw.


----------



## Jetblack (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

@xonnel .... mir ging so ziemlich das gleiche durch den Kopf. Sag mal was dazu, Thomas


----------



## duck_68 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hauptsache man hat Deine E-mail Adresse - deswegen habe ich aber trotzdem mitgemacht


----------



## dehw07 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

hi,
habe zwar auch mit gemacht,aber die frage ist immer noch offen von wem diese umfrage ausgelöst wurde
gruß
dehw07-hans-christian|wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Guten Morgen,

zu den Mail-Adressen: Die werden nur für den Zweck gespeichert, dass die Gewinner benachrichtigt werden können. Sie werden also nicht für Werbezwecke o.ä. benutzt! 

Dass der Veranstalter nicht genannt ist, ist Absicht. So soll ein möglichst unverfälschtes Ergebnis erzielt werden.


----------



## Heyck (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

<----- hat es auch getan


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Möge der Saft mit mir sein#6

Endlich wieder neues tackle#h


----------



## spin-paule (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Toll... man kann ja sooo tolle Preise gewinnen.

Aber wehe, man hat bisher keine Werbebotschaft einer Marke wahrgenommen, dann funktioniert die Weiterleitung zur nächsten Frage und somit die Teilnahme nicht!

Liebe anonyme Firma... produziert einfach Qualität zu günstigen Konditionen und der Markt gehört euch! 
Dann braucht ihr nicht nachzuforschen, welche Werbe-Tricks, wie auf die unentschlossenen Angler wirken.

Paul


----------



## duck_68 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> zu den Mail-Adressen: Die werden nur für den Zweck gespeichert, dass die Gewinner benachrichtigt werden können. Sie werden also nicht für Werbezwecke o.ä. benutzt!
> 
> Dass der Veranstalter nicht genannt ist, ist Absicht. So soll ein möglichst unverfälschtes Ergebnis erzielt werden.



Danke für die Klarstellung Franz - jetzt ist mir wohler, ich habe nämlich keinen Bock auf zusätzlichen Spam

Gruß
Martin


----------



## mipo (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hab mitgemacht und möchte auch mal etwas gewinnen.


----------



## Dopemaster61 (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

hab auch mal mitgemacht


----------



## höcht (1. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

bin auch dafür das sich der gewinner outet


----------



## tommy-112 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Nö der geht an mich! 

ich bin nämlich dran mit gewinnen.

Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Hartwig Hesse (1. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Jaja,ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## platfisch7000 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

HIERMIT!
Mache ich auch mit!


----------



## holde (5. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

hat jemand 'ne Ahnung wie lange die Umfrage läuft |kopfkrat


----------



## Seld (5. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



holde schrieb:


> hat jemand 'ne Ahnung wie lange die Umfrage läuft |kopfkrat


 
bis anfang Dzember#y:q

Gruß Seld|wavey:


----------



## boot (5. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Jo Ich auch.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

auchmitgemacht


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Also, ich habe mitgemacht und dabei meine Spamfreie Mail Adresse angegeben, diese Addy kennen nur wenige Freunde und sie ist in keinem Forum oder ähnlichem hinterlegt. Hätte ich wohl lassen sollen, jetzt kriege ich Angebote von Hinz und Kunz aus Venezuela, Brasilien, China usw. für alle möglichen Gewinn- und Preisausschreiben wo man die dollsten Dinger gewinnen kann.

*DARAUF KANN ICH HERZLICHST VERZICHTEN*​
Wenn die Agentur welche die Umfrage für einen Hersteller/Händler von Fischfanggeräten durchführt meine Daten verkauft hat, na danke...

EDIT:

das kam gestern nochmals an:



> Guten Tag,
> 
> Sie wurden aus unserer Datenbank mit Ihrer E-Mail XXX@XXX.de
> exklusiv ausgewählt und eingeladen, als Scout tätig zu werden.
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hallo Boardies,
die Umfrage ist jetzt beendet! 

@Denni_Lo:
bitte halte dich mit solchen Unterstellungen etwas zurück! 
Es kann vielerlei Gründe haben, warum du auf deine Mail-Adresse Spam zugeschickt bekommst. Dass die Agentur deine E-Mail Adresse nach Venezuela, Brasilien oder China verkauft hat ist mit Sicherheit der unwahrscheinlichste! 
Ich werde diesbezüglich aber natürlich bei der Agentur nachfragen.


----------



## Carphunter' (7. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

scho vorbei??? wollt auch mitmachen


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ...
> @Denni_Lo:
> bitte halte dich mit solchen Unterstellungen etwas zurück!
> Es kann vielerlei Gründe haben, warum du auf deine Mail-Adresse Spam zugeschickt bekommst. Dass die Agentur deine E-Mail Adresse nach Venezuela, Brasilien oder China verkauft hat ist mit Sicherheit der unwahrscheinlichste!
> Ich werde diesbezüglich aber natürlich bei der Agentur nachfragen.




Nicht falsch verstehen, die Mail Addy ist etwa 5 Jahre alt und war bis dato immer Spam frei. Erst seit der Umfrage kommen so 1-3x die Woche diese Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben. Meist verknüpft mit einer Umfrage.


----------



## Adlerfan (7. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

würde mich auch interessieren obs da wirklich was zu gewinnen gibt.....


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Ich will ja nicht nerfen aber eine Antwort von der Agentur bez des von mir angesprochenen Tatbestandes hätte ich schon gerne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

und wer hat nun was gewonnen von euch ??


----------



## fantazia (19. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> und wer hat nun was gewonnen von euch ??


würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## maxderangler (19. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

schaade zu spät^^


----------



## Kaljan (19. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> und wer hat nun was gewonnen von euch ??



meines wissens nach, stehen die gewinner anfang dezember fest .


----------



## fantazia (30. November 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Kaljan schrieb:


> meines wissens nach, stehen die gewinner anfang dezember fest .


na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob und wer gewinnt.


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

So, Freunde der Sonne.
Es ist Anfang Dezember, wer ist von euch der glückliche Gewinner?|bigeyes


----------



## fantazia (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> So, Freunde der Sonne.
> Es ist Anfang Dezember, wer ist von euch der glückliche Gewinner?|bigeyes


jo bitte melde dich :q


----------



## xonnel (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Frag doch nach beim Domaininhaber der Umfrage

Sascha Sponholz
Platanenstraße 3a
65933
Frankfurt/DE

Kurz googeln und Du hast alle Daten, die Du für eine Mail brauchst


----------



## fantazia (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

der wird einem das auch sagen:q.
und ausserdem kann der viel erzählen.


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hallo,
Hab telefonisch nachgefragt: 
Die Gewinne gehen nächste Woche mit der Post raus. 

@Denni_Lo
auch bezüglich deines "Tatbestands" hab ich nachgefragt.
Die Adressen wurde natürlich nicht weitergegeben.


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Interessant, man sollte lediglich seine E-Mail Adresse angeben, keine Anschrift, wie soll das gehen bitte?


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



> wie soll das gehen bitte?


Wie soll was gehen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Ermittlung der Anschrift anhand einer E-Mail Adresse.


----------



## Adlerfan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ermittlung der Anschrift anhand einer E-Mail Adresse.


 
und es hat sich ja hier im board keiner gemeldet, der per mail angeschrieben wurde seine adresse zwecks "gewinnversendung" rauszurücken.....


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Die haben uns doch bestimmt verarscht!:r Falls einer wirklich was kriegen sollte, was ich nicht glaube nach so einer aussage, sollte sich der glückliche boardi doch melden! kriegt bestimmt jeder nen trostpreis(ein paket Stipphaken)!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



> Ermittlung der Anschrift


Wer spricht denn von Anschriften? Mit Adressen sind natürlich die E-Mail Adressen gemeint!


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hab telefonisch nachgefragt:
> Die Gewinne gehen nächste Woche mit der Post raus.
> ...



Aha, irgendwie ist das ein Wiederspruch, meinst Du nicht?


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

@franz_16

kannst du nicht einfach die gewinner posten ? 
ich glaube, dann wären hier wieder ein paar boardies zufrieden.
oder per mail benachrichtigen, dann könnten die gewinner das posten und es wäre wieder friedlich im AB !


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Wie soll den das gehen, die Mail Addys sind das einzige was hier bei der Umfrage hinterlassen wurde. Das würde bedeuten das man die User Accounts durchsuchen müsste, zumal ich denke das ettliche "Nichtuser" mitgemacht haben.


----------



## flori66 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Bevor hier nun das große meckern und rätselraten los geht, itte erstmal richtig im Board umucken und lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1852831&postcount=40


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wer spricht denn von Anschriften? Mit Adressen sind natürlich die E-Mail Adressen gemeint!


 
Kommen die gewinne dann aus der telefenbuchse?#c


----------



## honeybee (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



flori66 schrieb:


> Bevor hier nun das große meckern und rätselraten los geht, itte erstmal richtig im Board umucken und lesen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1852831&postcount=40




Vielleicht solltest aber *DU* besser aufpassen, da es sich hier um eine ganz andere Geschichte handelt....


----------



## wallek (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Ähm Sorry,

ich glaub das wahr ne andere Verlosung!!!!#6



flori66 schrieb:


> Bevor hier nun das große meckern und rätselraten los geht, itte erstmal richtig im Board umucken und lesen:





flori66 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1852831&postcount=40​


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



flori66 schrieb:


> Bevor hier nun das große meckern und rätselraten los geht, itte erstmal richtig im Board umucken und lesen:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1852831&postcount=40


 

Da bist du aber im falschen film:q


----------



## Adlerfan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

also wohl doch nur "download-gewinne"....:q


----------



## worker_one (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> also wohl doch nur "download-gewinne"....:q



Genau...
Stipphaken zum Phishing....:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

..also Freunde. das ganze funktioniert so:

Die Gewinner kriegen von mir eine E-Mail - in der drinsteht, dass sie gewonnen haben. 
Daraufhin - schicken die Gewinner mir ihre Anschrift zu. 

Ich werde dann die Anschriften der Gewinner (Name, Straße, Hausnummer, PLZ, Ort) weitergeben damit die Gewinne verschickt werden können. 

Ich werde dazu, wenn ich die Mails verschicke - aber noch nen Thread aufmachen.

Alles klar jetzt, oder gibts noch Fragen?


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

und wann wird der thread geöffnet :q:q


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

so ist das jetzt wenigstens verständlich!#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ..also Freunde. das ganze funktioniert so:
> 
> Die Gewinner kriegen von mir eine E-Mail - in der drinsteht, dass sie gewonnen haben.
> Daraufhin - schicken die Gewinner mir ihre Anschrift zu.
> ...


 
Kriegen wir die jetzt gemeckert haben nix mehr?#q


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Kriegen wir die jetzt gemeckert haben nix mehr?#q



ja , du wurdest aus der liste gestrichen :q 






















ein bisschen spaß muss sein


----------



## WallerKalle04 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Kaljan schrieb:


> ja , du wurdest aus der liste gestrichen :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Die sorge habe ich auch grade:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

wäre nur gerecht


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



> Die sorge habe ich auch grade:q



man muss immer etwas geduld haben, genau wie bei angeln 
und nicht gleich stress machen . 
ich sag immer, alles wird gut


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



> Kriegen wir die jetzt gemeckert haben nix mehr?



hmmm.. da hab ich noch gar nicht dran gedacht... aber das ist doch mal ne gute Idee, Danke ! :q

Ne im Ernst, die Gewinner werden nicht von uns ermittelt. Wir bekommen die Gewinner übermittelt - und haben da keinen Einfluss drauf. Abgesehen davon ists mir persönlich auch ziemlich egal wer gewinnt - ich gönne es jedem.


----------



## Kaljan (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> ... ich gönne es jedem.



#6|good:#r


----------



## flori66 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Ups...verdammt.
Ihr müsstet mal sehen wie rot ich grad bin...peinlich peinlich.
#q#q#q|peinlich|rotwerden|rotwerden|rotwerden

*und duck und weg*


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung )))


----------



## flori66 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

Hab grad ne Mail bekommen dass ich einer der Gewinner bin.
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Die Angler-Umfrage - mitmachen und gewinnen!*

so, hab nen neuen Thread zu den Gewinnbenachrichtigungen aufgemacht!


----------

